# A330 Pneumatic System - Boeing 747



## Vixtro703164 (Mar 12, 2020)

Hello friends! Good afternoon, sorry for the inconvenience, I am looking for help to find the manuals of the pneumatic system of the A330 and Boeing 747, I will be deeply grateful to who can help me )


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 13, 2020)

Vixtro703164 said:


> Hello friends! Good afternoon, sorry for the inconvenience, I am looking for help to find the manuals of the pneumatic system of the A330 and Boeing 747, I will be deeply grateful to who can help me )


http://www.smartcockpit.com/docs/A330-Pneumatic.pdf

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vixtro703164 (Mar 14, 2020)

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

